# Fake e verità ...



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2015)

*Fake e verità ...*

Incredibile e inquietante: siamo passati da un'epoca in cui non si poteva nè filmare nè fotografare e si poteva vivere solo di resoconti ( parziali) scritti...ad un'epoca in cui si poteva documentare tutto, ad un'epoca LA NOSTRA in cui si può edulcorare molto convincentemente ogni cosa...

http://www.dday.rai.it/dl/portali/site/news/ContentItem-7fac0dcc-6b3f-44a5-a475-4277fc1d390f.html
[video]http://www.dday.rai.it/dl/portali/site/news/ContentItem-7fac0dcc-6b3f-44a5-a475-4277fc1d390f.html[/video]

La vera novità la avremo, forse, con il programma fratello di D-Day, un programma che già dal titolo si prospetta interessante: Fake. La nuova proposta, in onda subito dopo, è firmata da Gregorio Paolini, attuale autore de La Vita in diretta. Il fake, il falso, sarà nell’immaginare cosa sarebbe successo se gli eventi avessero seguito un altro corso: una sorta di Sliding Doors della storia mondiale dove, di fronte le porte della nota metropolitana del film, non vedremo la bionda Gwynet Paltrow ma personaggi che solitamente vivono solo tra le pagine dei manuali di storia.

Attendiamo la messa in onda per scoprire se i nuovi programmi saranno capaci anche degli ascolti di Sliding Doors, visto che si dovranno confrontare con un prime time di prima scelta: l’ammiraglia mediaset trasmetterà la seconda puntata della fiction Le tre rose di Eva, La 7 il suo Crozza nel Paese delle Meraviglie e, infine, la stessa Rai 1 proporrà l’intramontabile e amatissimo Pretty Woman, che ad ogni replica fa boom di ascolti.

E la cosa più inquietante di questi piccoli filmati che appaiono alla fine della trasmissione è che sia l'autore di la vita in diretta...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Aprile 2015)

Ieri sera impressionante la modifica del celebre annuncio del duce nel giugno del 40...
Si vede il duce che urla PACE PACE PACE...

Veramente siamo in un'epoca in cui non si sa a che cosa credere e perchè...

Mai e devo dire per la prima volta si è assistito allo smacco del potere edulcorante della tv...


----------



## oscuro (14 Aprile 2015)

*AHahahah*

Non te se incula nessuno...solo io....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Trinità (14 Aprile 2015)

Racconta una verità e nessuno ti crederà!
Racconta una bugia ed avrai l'attenzione di molti!
O stolti?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Aprile 2015)

Trinità ha detto:


> Racconta una verità e nessuno ti crederà!
> Racconta una bugia ed avrai l'attenzione di molti!
> O stolti?


Io resto sempre fermo là alla domanda di Pilato...

Chiese a Cristo: Che cosa è la verità?

Cristo non gli rispose...

In pratica è IMPOSSIBILIE raccontare una verità senza sminuirla.


37 Allora Pilato gli disse: Ma dunque, sei tu re? Gesù rispose: Tu lo dici; io sono re; io sono nato per questo, e per questo son venuto nel mondo, per testimoniare della verità. Chiunque è per la verità ascolta la mia voce.
38 Pilato gli disse: Che cos’è verità? E detto questo, uscì di nuovo verso i Giudei, e disse loro: Io non trovo alcuna colpa in lui.
39 Ma voi avete l’usanza ch’io vi liberi uno per la Pasqua; volete dunque che vi liberi il Re de’ Giudei?
40 Allora gridaron di nuovo: Non costui, ma Barabba! Or Barabba era un ladrone.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Aprile 2015)

*ecco un altro bellissimo esempio...*

Ognuno vede su un video quel che gli pare...

NANTO. «Dal video emerge in maniera chiara ed eloquente che la commessa non è mai stata in pericolo. Le immagini non mostrano una rapina: si vedono alcuni individui con il volto coperto che cercano di liberare il complice rimasto bloccato all'interno del negozio».
Francesco Murgia, il legale della famiglia Cassol, dà la sua versione dello spezzone registrato dalle telecamere durante l'assalto alla gioielleria Zancan lo scorso 3 febbraio, quando perse la vita Albano Cassol. Un'interpretazione opposta a quella di Graziano Stacchio, indagato per eccesso di legittima difesa: «Dalla sequenza si nota la violenza usata dai rapinatori e il senso di impunità con il quale danno l'assalto alla gioielleria con mazze e picconi». Un assaggio del duello al quale si potrebbe assistere se il benzinaio andasse a processo (a oggi si tratta di un'eventualità, dato che il giudice potrebbe disporre l'archiviazione). Il ragionamento dell'avv. Murgia potrebbe sembrare capzioso (la rapina è “solo” tentata, non c'è la sottrazione di gioielli, ma è evidente quale fosse l'intenzione del commando). (...)


----------



## contepinceton (17 Aprile 2015)

Piccolo appunto su una storia vera ma paradossale che spiega tante cose dell'amore, e anche come funziona l'accusa di malafede...

La storia di quella signora che tenne con sè un orologio d'oro regalatale dal marito.
Prima di morire lo donò ad una nipote che era in difficoltà economiche, perchè lo portasse in un negozio che compera l'oro per fonderlo.

La nipote lo tenne in tasca alcune settimane, ma poi si decise.

E fu al banco del compratore che si sentì dire, tramite l'analisi chimica del reattivo...
Ma signora questo non è oro.

Ma è una storia molto complessa.


----------



## lunaiena (18 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Piccolo appunto su una storia vera ma paradossale che spiega tante cose dell'amore, e anche come funziona l'accusa di malafede...
> 
> La storia di quella signora che tenne con sè un orologio d'oro regalatale dal marito.
> Prima di morire lo donò ad una nipote che era in difficoltà economiche, perchè lo portasse in un negozio che compera l'oro per fonderlo.
> ...


raccontala...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Aprile 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> raccontala...


Ma prima devo formulare tutte le premesse perchè è molto curiosa...

Noi ad esempio non sappiamo se quel marito intese o meno gabbare la moglie o fu gabbato perchè non se ne intendeva di oro...no?

Noi sappiamo che comperò un orologio d'oro.
Ma non sappiamo se quello che glielo ha venduto lo ha imbrogliato o se lui disse al gioielliere dammi un orologio che sembri d'oro...


----------



## zanna (20 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma prima devo formulare tutte le premesse perchè è molto curiosa...
> 
> Noi ad esempio non sappiamo se quel marito intese o meno gabbare la moglie o fu gabbato perchè non se ne intendeva di oro...no?
> 
> ...


Non servono le premesse ... l'unica davvero danneggiata al momento è la nipote e con ogni probabilità non *gli* interessa sapere chi ha danneggiato/imbrogliato chi ... il cetriolo alla fine *gli* si è conficcato a lei che aveva si bisogno ma non quel bisogno  
C'è un tempo pure per le verità? Od il ricercarle ad ogni costo rappresenta solo un esercizio di stile?


----------



## Nobody (20 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Piccolo appunto su una storia vera ma paradossale che spiega tante cose dell'amore, e anche come funziona l'accusa di malafede...
> 
> La storia di quella signora che tenne con sè un orologio d'oro regalatale dal marito.
> Prima di morire lo donò ad una nipote che era in difficoltà economiche, perchè lo portasse in un negozio che compera l'oro per fonderlo.
> ...


mi pare di vedere il piccolo Butch mentre ascolta la storia dell'orologio d'oro tenuto anni ed anni su per il culo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Aprile 2015)

Non ho tempo volevo chiedere solo una cosa: Avete fatto il culo a quel bellissimo esemplare di argento vivo anche per me? Io vorrei solo sapere chi è l'immane testa di siluro tra noi che gli ha consigliato di venire qui a fare i suoi giochetti


----------



## Tebe (22 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho tempo volevo chiedere solo una cosa: Avete fatto il culo a quel bellissimo esemplare di argento vivo anche per me? Io vorrei solo sapere chi è l'immane testa di siluro tra noi che gli ha consigliato di venire qui a fare i suoi giochetti


Infatti.
Bella domanda.
Piacerebbe saperlo pure a me.


----------



## free (22 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho tempo volevo chiedere solo una cosa: Avete fatto il culo a quel bellissimo esemplare di argento vivo anche per me? Io vorrei solo sapere chi è l'immane testa di siluro tra noi che gli ha consigliato di venire qui a fare i suoi giochetti



ha detto la sua editor, mi pare


----------



## drusilla (22 Aprile 2015)

Boh di un troll non si può credere a niente di quello che dice. Potrebbe essere uno storico, basta che abbia l'accortezza di cambiare pc per esempio....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2015)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Non ho tempo volevo chiedere solo una cosa: Avete fatto il culo a quel bellissimo esemplare di argento vivo anche per me? Io vorrei solo sapere chi è l'immane testa di siluro tra noi che gli ha consigliato di venire qui a fare i suoi giochetti


Si ma semo sempre de quela eh?
Per restare in tema...
CHi ti dice che sia vero che qualcuno lo abbia consigliato?

E chi o che cosa ti dice che poi la dinamica innescata, ah ma io sai, sono uno scrittore che...

Sia vera?

Da un lato io capisco che dia noia prendersi a cuore una vicenda per poi scoprire che è farlocca...

Ma a mio avviso l'origine della noia sta proprio nel prendersi troppo a cuore vicende che sono scritte in rete eh?

Cioè la mia vexata questio è: come credere vero ciò che un programma tv spaccia come la vita in diretta?

Non è forse quella una rappresentazione della vita?

In altre parole la vicenda di Argentovivo non è forse un logos, un'immagine, di una sceneggiatura plausibile?

Per esempio, tu sai che io ho una testa che ragiona per analogie...

La storia di Argentovivo, mi ha portato alla vicenda vissuta in università no?
Ed ecco la mia compagna di corso, che perde la testa per il docente eh?

Ma che cosa sia intercorso tra loro due io non lo so...
Ma all'esame gli occhi di lei brillavano...un immenso dono d'amore...30 e lode...

Ma che cosa lei trovasse in lui...io proprio non lo so...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Aprile 2015)

drusilla ha detto:


> Boh di un troll non si può credere a niente di quello che dice. Potrebbe essere uno storico, basta che abbia l'accortezza di cambiare pc per esempio....


Di chi o che cosa
si può credere a quello che dice?


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Aprile 2015)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si ma semo sempre de quela eh?
> 
> Per restare in tema...
> 
> ...



Me l'ha detto lui che qualcuno l'ha consigliato. Naturalmente può essere una balla anche questa. Era solo per ribadire che qualora non lo fosse é stata una stronzata.


----------

